# Libxl on FreeBSD



## kumaraparameshwaran (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,..

I have my FreeBSD 11 as dom 0 in XEN server. I am able to perform operations using xl utility. But when I try to use the libxenlight API directly, I get a segmentation fault. I am following the same as the xl does.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2015)

Please read Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## protocelt (Sep 21, 2015)

FreeBSD 11-CURRENT is not supported here but you could ask this question on the freebsd-current mailing list where it may get some developer attention.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 21, 2015)

And there is also the freebsd-xen@ list.


----------

